# TV über HDMI an Laptop als erweiterten Desktopmonitor



## KyriosTheristis (7. Februar 2008)

Hihou miteinander, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, da ich mein Problem nicht so genau kategorisieren konnte 

Mein Situation:
Ich habe einen Laptop mit einem HDMI Ausgang. An der Dockingstation vom Laptop habe ich einen DVI Ausgang. Laptopmodell ist HP 8510p, Grafikkarte ist ATI Mobility Radeon HD2600.

Ich möchte nun meinen normalen PC Monitor über DVI, also an die Dockingstation des Laptops anschliessen und dort meinen Hauptschirm (Taskleiste, Desktop etc.) haben.
Jetzt habe ich seit heute einen neuen Fernseher mit HDMI Eingängen und FullHD unterstützung, diesen möchte ich nun an den HDMI Ausgang des Laptops stöpseln und ihn als zweiten Monitor brauchen und meinen Desktop zu erweitern.

Leider kann ich dies im ATI Catalyst Control Center so nicht einstellen, es erlaubt mir nicht, den TV als zweiten Bildschirm zu benutzen, das einzige was ich kann, ist den TV als Hauptschirm nutzen, sodass alles da drauf ist. Sieht irgendwo so aus, als wäre HDMI und DVI gleichzeitig verboten oder so 

Meine Frage nun: Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit das so hin zu kriegen, wie ich es will? Ich gehe mal von einem Software Problem aus, da Hardwaremässig ja alles passen sollte.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und freundliche Grüsse
Santsches


----------



## olqs (7. Februar 2008)

Nein softwaretechnisch wäre es kein Problem nur die Hardware macht dir da nen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Du hast bei einer Notebook Grafikkarte normalerweise 2 Ausgänge. An einem davon ist das eigebaute Notebookdisplay angeschlossen. Der andere ist, bei dir als hdmi, nach aussen geführt.

Die Dockingstation stellt auch einen digitalen Ausgang zur Verfügung, aber das ist nur der den Du sowieso schon am Notebook hast.
Eine Dockingstation stellt selbst keine neuen Ports, egal ob VGA/DVI/... zur Verfügung, sondern es werden nur vorhandene Notebookports durchgeleitet und man kann aus praktischen Gründen dort alles anstecken.

Was sich anbieten würde, wär z.b. ein USB2VGA Adapter. Das ist eine Grafikkarte die per USB angeschlossen ist. Dann kannst du noch einen zusätzlichen Monitor anschliessen.
Bei denen die ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab, ist die maximale Auflösung aber nur mit 1280x1024 angegeben. Vielleicht gibts aber auch einen USB zu DVI Adapter.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (7. Februar 2008)

Hm.. Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich Grundsätzlich nur einen digitalen Ausgang haben kann oder wie? Weil ich hab an der Dockingstation auch noch nen VGA, wo ich problemlos meinen zweiten TFT anschliessen konnte, das hiess früeher hatte ich am Docking DVI den TFT Nr.1 und am Docking VGA den TFT Nr.2

Und anstatt den TFT Nr.2 am VGA zu haben, will ich halt jetzt den TV über den HDMI haben, welcher direkt am Notebook sitzt. Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass weil das digitale Videosignal über den HDMI geleitet wird, nicht mehr zur Dockingstation gelangt und umgekehrt und somit nur entweder HDMI oder DVI möglich ist?

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Hilfe!

//Edit: Du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht, ich habe jetzt mal versucht, den TFT Monitor über den VGA der Docking zu verbinden und den TV über den HDMI des Laptops, dies funktioniert soweit, dass ich auf beiden ein Bild habe und den Desktop erweitern kann. Leider kann ich für den TFT/VGA nur eine max. Auflösung von 1600x1200 einstellen, ich hätte aber gern 1680x1050, hat jemand eine Ahnung wieso das nicht geht? Unterstützt VGA überhaupt solche hohen Auflösungen, sollte ja schon oder nicht?

//Edit 2: Ah, jetzt gehts, musste dem ATI Catalyst nur verklickern, das mein TFT auch wirklich 1680x1050 unterstützt. Die Bildqualität ist zwar glaub nicht ganz so super, wie über DVI aber wenigstens funktioniert so die Lösung mit dem TV. Falls es doch noch eine Möglichkeit gäbe TFT über DVI und TV über HDMI anzuschliessen, wäre ich natürlich seeehr dankbar!

Ansonsten Danke für die Hilfe und noch einen schönen Abend


----------

